# A wonderful gift from 75 yr old Melvin



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

So after hearing of a problem I was having, Melvin contacted me via pm and asked if he cud send me a shooter. Well of course I excitedly said yes . What a wonderful man. He's 75 yes old. I've gotten to chat with him a little bit and he's such a wonderful guy. Today the package arrived and he sent me two shooters! And I absolutely love them. They r of the highest quality . Melvin thank you so so much. These mean the world to me. It's awesome to know there's still people like u in this world . Thank u for being part of our forum. These will be treasured forever. Doug


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Right on.

Melvin makes a dang fine shooter, for sure.

Happy shooting Doug.


----------



## carboncopy (Jan 14, 2014)

You got lucky! Those are two nice shooters


----------



## melvin (Jan 11, 2011)

Thanks for the kind words, however I really like making them and giving them away. It's nice to have what you do appreciated.

Melvin


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Melvin is one great and humble person I have met here. I'm lucky enough to own few of his slingshots


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Mel is a top man and a great craftsman too. Seems you have a lot of him in you Doug. You're the same way Bud. Slingshot Artists!!!


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

Thank u guys! And thank u so much FlatBand. That is such an honor for u to say that. He really is a great guy


----------

